# Appropriateness of particular petitions in prayer



## Unoriginalname (Dec 8, 2011)

I have always found it hard to come to the Lord after I am convicted of sin. I generally feel like a fraud and that I act like the caricature many people have in their mind of someone who is only concerned with doctrine to the neglect of practice. I ask you to forgive me if this seems like a stupid question but is it appropriate to ask for the Lord's strength to remain faithful. The reason I am wrestling with this is I feel that such a prayer almost shifts the blame on the Lord for not giving me the strength to endure temptation already. I feel that it is my default prayer when I fail but I was convicted that as a believer I should already be equipted to resisted the devil and that such a prayer is nothing more than an excuse.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Dec 8, 2011)

Remember, our _incapability_ not to sin without the sovereign work of the Holy Spirit in our hearts does not remove our _responsibility_ for sinning. Whether or not you have the strength to endure temptation has nothing to do with your responsibility.

God has created man, i.e., man is a creature. A creature is ever dependent on his Creator. It glorifies the Lord that we are dependent on His grace in all that we do. Nevertheless, we must never take God's grace for granted, as if it was God's responsibility to grant grace to us just because we are totally dependent on Him to keep His law. That would be a total misunderstanding of grace which is nothing less than _undeserved_ favour.

So, as to your question: It is appropriate (and God-glorifying) to ask the Lord's strength to remain faithful AS LONG AS you do it with the right attitude, namely, admitting your responsibility for your sin.


----------



## rbcbob (Dec 8, 2011)

Unoriginalname said:


> *I have always found it hard to come to the Lord after I am convicted of sin.* I generally feel like a fraud and that I act like the caricature many people have in their mind of someone who is only concerned with doctrine to the neglect of practice. I ask you to forgive me if this seems like a stupid question but is it appropriate to ask for the Lord's strength to remain faithful. The reason I am wrestling with this is I feel that such a prayer almost shifts the blame on the Lord for not giving me the strength to endure temptation already. I feel that it is my default prayer when I fail but I was convicted that as a believer I should already be equipted to resisted the devil and that such a prayer is nothing more than an excuse.



Eric,
How *hard* it may or may not be to come to the Lord after conviction of sin does not remove the duty, the "rightness" of so coming to Him.



> 1 John 1:9 If we confess our sins, He is faithful and just to forgive us our sins and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness



Our forgiveness is, by the Apostle here, predicated upon our confessing our sin.

WCF 11.5 God doth continue to forgive the sins of those that are justified; and, although they can never fall from the state of justification, yet they may, by their sins, fall under God's fatherly displeasure, and not have the light of His countenance restored unto them, until they humble themselves, confess their sins, beg pardon, and renew their faith and repentance. 

John also vindicates the Lord's integrity in so freely forgiving us our sins. He is just and faithful in doing so.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Dec 8, 2011)

rbcbob said:


> Unoriginalname said:
> 
> 
> > *I have always found it hard to come to the Lord after I am convicted of sin.* I generally feel like a fraud and that I act like the caricature many people have in their mind of someone who is only concerned with doctrine to the neglect of practice. I ask you to forgive me if this seems like a stupid question but is it appropriate to ask for the Lord's strength to remain faithful. The reason I am wrestling with this is I feel that such a prayer almost shifts the blame on the Lord for not giving me the strength to endure temptation already. I feel that it is my default prayer when I fail but I was convicted that as a believer I should already be equipted to resisted the devil and that such a prayer is nothing more than an excuse.
> ...


I understand the need, it is just when I come to the Lord I find myself hyper analyzing every word I say. So this doesn't hinder me, but just makes it all the more painful.


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 8, 2011)

Don't analyze your words, just open your mouth and heart to the Lord. King David is our best example and encourager here. He went to the Lord with every scope of thought and scope of emotion without hesitation. He cried and complained about the Lord being silent, of forgetting him, of using him for target practice but he WENT to the Lord. He even wrote songs about the occasions, songs made of the very prayers of lament and uncertainty. God inspired the prayers and saw that they became canon.

Read though Psalm 88, probably the only Psalm that ends in lament but still, David went to the Lord. You will never shock the Lord with your feelings and revelations, you may experience a long desert dryness, but go to the Lord and speak, even if you can't form perfect praise.

Psalm 88

1 O LORD, God of my salvation;
I cry out day and night before you.
2 Let my prayer come before you;
incline your ear to my cry!

3 For my soul is full of troubles,
and my life draws near to Sheol.
4 I am counted among those who go down to the pit;
I am a man who has no strength,
5 like one set loose among the dead,
like the slain that lie in the grave,
like those whom you remember no more,
for they are cut off from your hand.
6 You have put me in the depths of the pit,
in the regions dark and deep.
7 Your wrath lies heavy upon me,
and you overwhelm me with all your waves.
Selah

8 You have caused my companions to shun me;
you have made me a horror to them.
I am shut in so that I cannot escape;
9 my eye grows dim through sorrow.
Every day I call upon you, O LORD;
I spread out my hands to you.
10 Do you work wonders for the dead?
Do the departed rise up to praise you?
Selah

11 Is your steadfast love declared in the grave,
or your faithfulness in Abaddon?
12 Are your wonders known in the darkness,
or your righteousness in the land of forgetfulness?

13 But I, O LORD, cry to you;
in the morning my prayer comes before you.
14 O LORD, why do you cast my soul away?
Why do you hide your face from me?
15 Afflicted and close to death from my youth up,
I suffer your terrors; I am helpless.
16 Your wrath has swept over me;
your dreadful assaults destroy me.
17 They surround me like a flood all day long;
they close in on me together.
18 You have caused my beloved and my friend to shun me;
my companions have become darkness.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Dec 8, 2011)

Just in case:

"But when ye pray, use not vain repetitions, as the heathen do: for they think that they shall be heard for their much speaking. Be not ye therefore like unto them: for your Father knoweth what things ye have need of, before ye ask him." (Matthew 6:7-8)


----------

